# Your Jobs (Not archery related)



## donjuan (Dec 19, 2009)

Welder for an oil rig fabricator. Soon to be welder for the RR.


----------



## Thearchery97 (Jul 23, 2011)

Still in junior high...


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

The health care industry is a good choice, I'd go for something like an X-ray tech, or MRI tech if I had to do it all over again. I spent almost 20yrs as an EMT/Firefighter.

Pick what you are passionate about.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Electrical Contractor. I would highly recommend anything in health care field. 

DB


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dentist, make good $, run your own shop, take off when you want, run hours so you can hunt, have $ to buy land, etc


----------



## OldeDelphArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

I am currently a City Manager and i am happy although it is very political and with the economy how it is right now not sure i would go into it again. I was a health Planner for a tribal community and while the health industry remains uncertain with pending healthcare reform in whatever shape that may take i strongly suggest you go with something healthcare orientated simply because with the pending global economic collapse around the corner there will always be a lot more stability in healthcare than any other filed.

Good luck to you whatever you choose.


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am a teacher but with all the changes in our state and at the national level I would not recommend it to someone who is on the fence.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a commercial roofer. Everyone needs a roof eventually.


----------



## tbone1980 (Jul 29, 2011)

Assistant service manager @ Ford dealership. I would stay away from automotive. Too much stress and not enough pay!


----------



## forked point (Dec 27, 2010)

No matter what make sure it is something you enjoy!! Waking up every day and not dreading going to work is worth millions i promise!


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

30 years in electric line and service. Presently a district line serviceman.
Sometimes tough when mother nature cuts up, physically demanding, but 
You'll be everyone's hero when the lights are out, and the goat when they get their bill.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I was a paramedic for 12 years and would not recomend that. If you want to go into the medical field I would look at nuclear medicine, such as a Nuclear Med Tech. If you want to do it right you should strongly look into being a dentist or optometrist.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Medical field is the way to go! My wife has a TWO year degree from a local college and makes 30 an hour. Def. give the field a look!

Me, I'm a helicopter mechanic. Local but I had to join the army first for the training. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

i have an autoglass shop. i thought i was the only one that wouldnt recommend my field. Guess we all hate going to work


----------



## Six Shooter (May 22, 2008)

tbone1980 said:


> assistant service manager @ ford dealership. I would stay away from automotive. Too much stress and not enough pay!


x2......!!!!!!!!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I am a Main line maintenance Tech. for a large cable tv company!! Great job has its goods and bads,but Im outside year round.; Has its bad days when mother nature shows her bad side but the OT looks good on payday!!! Been at this for nine years and looks like I will try and stick it out..


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

construction mechanic(heavy equipment) currently e4 in the navy..3 years in currently...its not a bad job, and it pays decent when you add up all the benefits...but when if i get out before i retire i am going to do something in law enforcement, just havent decided exactly what yet


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Belly dancer...I know it is tough job but someone has to do it.










OK Electrical contractor in real life....lol


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

Ranch/Wildlife Managment 


-Donovan


----------



## jaymiller5 (Mar 7, 2010)

Network Engineer for Cisco Systems.. Great job if you like this kind of stuff but if you for one second get frustrated with math, people skills, computers/servers, applications, voice etc do not go into the IT field. If you do dig this kind of thing and like networking or service provider aspects of IT the first thing would be to work toward getting your CCIE. Which will help you work toward what you want out of a job and open doors. Personally for me I have the dream job that everyone I talk to wants without the headaches of owning my own business which I have in the past after getting out of the army. It will take time, dedication, endless studies but the rewards are well worth it day in an day out.


----------



## humpelec (Oct 29, 2011)

family owned company . lisc electrician. lisc alarm , cctv installer...... lots of stress but when it comes to hunting i sometimes can take off when i need to


----------



## 06Bruce (Oct 4, 2010)

I build tires for cooper tire. Work 12hr shifts on grave yard. It sucks but the money is ok.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm a medical machinist. I help make all the parts the doctors use to cut you open and replace defective joints. Been doing it for 14 years now and I absolutley love it. I made my late grandmothers knees from cutting the raw material to machining it completely then to packing it up and shipping it out the door. That way if it was bad she could beat my butt again....lol. Fortunately she never had a single problem and she lived another 7 years after her knee surgeries. I miss her and grandpa every single day!!!


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

if had to choose something than what Im already doing id get a bachelors in environmental science and go for DEC or police... great retirement pension


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Go get a biology or chemistry degree....call me when complete.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Instrumentation and Electrical Technician at a chemical plant.

I would recommend the field because the pay is good, but only as a fall back. Get a 4 year degree in something that enables you to sit in an office all day and order people like me around. That's where the money's at!


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have elementary ed. and biology degrees and work as a chemical applicator for a sizable landscaping company here in Nashville. I like my job but it's not what I want to do forever. Straight out of college though, I can't complain. I certainly wouldn't recommend trying to get in to education (job market flooded, few openings, underpaid and under appreciated).


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Take your time. Hell, get a "now" job and save the money until you have an idea. Just do something you enjoy and work hard at it. Money will come.

The thing that I regret is not going into the service of this great country. It would have been a good fit for me and plus it gives you some experience/direction. I currently run my own business of painting, trim, remodels and flips.


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Doc said:


> Go get a biology or chemistry degree....call me when complete.


I have that bio degree :grin:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm still in hs but I work as a mechanic for a good part of the year... Gonna go to school for welding and diesel


----------



## BWHNTR4LF (Jan 16, 2006)

Was a union electrician making $30 an hour in my former life. Now I am a Firefighter/EMT at my hometown fire department making $12 an hour. I love it and will do it until I retire. Money is nice but it isn't everything. Good Luck.


----------



## sc29860 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been an engineer for the railroad for the past 14 years (Csxt). I'd say transportation isn't a bad field. The government has big plans for some major changes in the way trains run in the next couple of years and they will need more inspectors. Look up Federal Rail Administration (fra). No one has mentioned the military so I'll say this. I started with the RR at 19. I always wish I'd joined the navy and seen the world and got taught more self decipline. With a college degree plus military you can pick your future doing almost anything you want.


----------



## soldier1265 (Jan 2, 2009)

Full time wheel mechanic for the guard. Love my job. Been at it for almost 9 years. Deployments aren't as bad as they would seem. $$ is good if you don't mind having to leave for a year to 18 months every couple of years.


----------



## 1strike (Dec 13, 2011)

Drive a brown truck for 30+years now. Hate it 4 days a week but never on Fridays or the 7 weeks of paid vaca. Very labor intensive but keeps the ole legs in shape for those ruff treks!


----------



## sdavey10 (Dec 26, 2011)

love my job! i'm a meat cutter at a local butcher shop, comes in handy during hunting season! plus, it's a dying trade, there aren't many left out there...

do what you love to do, if you love your job you won't work a day in your life!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I am a Geographic Information System analyst with an engineering undergrad degree. Engineering (mechanical, structural, electrical, or fluid dynamics) is an OK field as long as you don't mind doing work for government contractors. Don't go into art or architecture - those jobs are extremely hard to find and you'd starve. Medical professions are hard to beat for stability. I hear opthalmology and patient advocacy will be hot for many years to come.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

sc29860 said:


> I've been an engineer for the railroad for the past 14 years (Csxt). I'd say transportation isn't a bad field. The government has big plans for some major changes in the way trains run in the next couple of years and they will need more inspectors. Look up Federal Rail Administration (fra). No one has mentioned the military so I'll say this. I started with the RR at 19. I always wish I'd joined the navy and seen the world and got taught more self decipline. With a college degree plus military you can pick your future doing almost anything you want.


the navy has def shaped me into a person i never expected i would be, or be in a state i never would have expected to live in...but if i could do this again, id get a bachelors degree in something, then come in as an officer and make some serious $$$...still an option for me down the road..got some time to go on my contract to make my choice to go officer, or go civilian


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll step in and mention the military, since you're already in college you have two options. Get a decent degree, (something that is in demand, which means you'll need to talk to one of the officer recruiters in your area and make a solid plan) and enter the service as an officer (great pay and advancement) or drop college, go in enlisted and feel your way through from there (career, or 5 years and out with the government paying that college tuition.) Be warned though, the military is in that draw down phase that happens every couple of decades, as such you need to really look into specific jobs and where the military sees those jobs/advancement in those jobs, over the next decade.

I'll say this for the Navy, and the Submarine Force in particular, you will get to experience a lot more than you'd ever expect to. The job is what you put into it, if you're looking to stay around your hometown, than it ain't for you. I have done 10 years, and have another 10 to go (with a job that isn't downsizing) wouldn't trade it in the world.


----------



## SlothShot (Mar 19, 2011)

I worked at the Ford Ranger Assembly Plant until it closed down in December. Now I'm a full time student!


----------



## tylo_g5 (Mar 23, 2011)

I build anything you can think of, but mostly houses and barns and steel buildings. Do not recommend it cause im gone 80 percent of the time and my boy is growing up to fast!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Chef,Fishing Guide,Hunting and Fishing Lodge Manager.


----------



## GTOJake (May 7, 2008)

Im a HVAC dude and i would recomend anything that doesnt consist of being in dam crawlspaces or attics 8 hours a day, when youve done it for 9 years it gets old, trust me.


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

Since you're in college you might want to see if your school has a ROTC program for the military. You get an education and graduate as a second lieutenant in whatever branch at the same time! Not bad pay and it can be turned into a career if desired.


----------



## jeeperforlife (Jun 20, 2007)

Aircraft mechanic for 6 years and a compressor station operator now. I like doing both, but the aviation industry can be pretty fickle.


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Currently a truck driver, hual mostly LTL loads on my 48' lowboy. 

Also going to college for computer science, but that may change.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a Junior in HS, but here's me:

I currently work as the main archery tech. at the local pro shop. I got the job because I shadowed the tech. at the time and they soon found out I already knew a lot about shooting and tuning bows.... They hired me a week later and now I do most of the tuning, all of the fletching........

Anyway, I don't want to brag so I won't go in to more detail. 

My goal is to go to Purdue Univ. for Landscape architecture and start my own business after a few years. I absolutely love landscaping and I have a knack for figuring out how to use a given piece of land and I love designing things.......

I hope I can do well enough in that field that I will be able to open my own shop on the side.......


----------



## eastkybowhunter (Jul 14, 2006)

I am a boiler operator. Pay is good. Work a compressed schedule. 4 on 4 off, add in 4 weeks vacation and I only work 5 months out of the year. Gets kinda hot in the middle of the summer. If its 90 outside its at least that or hotter in the plant.

Do something you enjoy that pays good and offers job security. My job does that for me but I kinda stumbled into it without even knowing what I was getting into. It is not the kinda job you dream about as a kid.


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Maintenance Technician / Electrician / Mechanic / Grease Monkey / Welder / Engineer / What ever else they can come up with at a metal building manufacturing plant, pay is good but I hate every minute of it!!!


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Fella- follow all the advice above some great advice given, dabble in a little of everything till ya find what ya like. A college degree is equal to what a highschool diploma use to be. It takes hard work and detirmination to succeed at anything in todays economy. Money isn't everything- 7 years ago I was makin 6 figures, was unhappy, away from home, and stressed. Today makin middle 5 figures roughly 1/8th of what I use to make. But I couldn't be happier , I'm home with my family, I have a few friends outside of work, and a much simpler life , can't afford the toys and spending habits from the days of old, but if I had it to do all over again I'd be right where I am today from the start! One trade is with the telephone company! Its a great trade and with all the highspeed data and such it pays well, is union, and the OT rocks!


----------



## StevenT (Dec 9, 2010)

Dock guy for a company that does mostly all of uprr and bnsf railroads shipping outside hot or cold but I like it 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

IL 88 said:


> I have that bio degree :grin:


PM me.


----------



## ru4auto (Apr 19, 2010)

I teach Automotive Technology at a local B.O.C.E.S (Vocational Instructor) I love every minute of it.


----------



## Whackednstacked (Aug 9, 2011)

I work at a coal preperation plant as a heavy equipment operator. Money is great, hours are nice (midnight to 8 a.m.) good benifits, insurance, and 3 weeks paid time off every year. But around here if you are gonna make any kind of money and not be a doctor or lawyer you are going to be in the coal industry or gas industry. But its pretty stable, america has to have coal


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

Respiratory Therapist/Sleep Technologist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyinghunter (Nov 27, 2011)

im a pilot. great job if you love it, bad job if your on the fence. schedule is all over the place for awhile and pay sucks till ya put your time in.

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------



## brd556 (Aug 22, 2011)

Get into a utility job. Everyone always needs power and water.
I am a control operator at a power generating station. Great 
benefits, decent retirement and they train you on the job at
a great wage......no college required. I tried college...twice...
dropped out both times. I have 4 brother-in-laws that are all 
college educated and I make more than double, of any of them.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

I did 7 years in the Navy, Boiler Tech, now Machinist Mates... Spent many long HOT! hours down in the Boiler rooms and hated it at the time, but the brotherhood can never be replaced, I miss it everyday.... I work for North American Energy Service at the Luna Energy Facility still turning and burning, just with turbines and HRSG's instead of F-76 marine Diesel fired boilers... MM2 Holman (Snipe) USS Anchorage (LSD 36) USS Boxer (LHD 4) CNATT MCAS Cherry Point, NC...


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

From May to October I travel with my helper to paint the gymnasium floors that I design. I have been blessed with a tallent to draw and design and I cannot believe that I get payed to do a hobby that I love. I have the only hugh school athletic floor in world wide advertising...a sports floor finish manufacturer uses it in advertising. I create 5-7 of these in our busy season, then it's off to do custom site-finished hardwood floors and refinishes. My suggestion is to do what you love and what you are passionate about, then the dough will roll in. I never dreamt, when I was in the worst high school art program that my area had to offer, that I would be doing things with my tallent that no one else is doing.


----------



## brd556 (Aug 22, 2011)

Whackednstacked said:


> I work at a coal preperation plant as a heavy equipment operator. Money is great, hours are nice (midnight to 8 a.m.) good benifits, insurance, and 3 weeks paid time off every year. But around here if you are gonna make any kind of money and not be a doctor or lawyer you are going to be in the coal industry or gas industry. But its pretty stable, america has to have coal



Nice....I didn't see your post. Thats what I am talking about. My power
plant probably buys coal from your company. Industry or utilities pay great
and they are always needed.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

flyinghunter said:


> im a pilot. great job if you love it, bad job if your on the fence. schedule is all over the place for awhile and pay sucks till ya put your time in.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


There really is going to be a pilot shortage. Someday. Soon. HAAHaHA.
Timing is absolutely critical in an aviation career. A couple of years difference in seniority can make the difference in a fantastic career and repeated furlough/layoff. As was understated above, aviation is quite volatile as an industry. The work is good, the industry sucks, the education is expensive, the initial pay is very poor for the upfront investment. You must be able to deal with low job security, and the ridiculous fact that your experience is irrelevant to starting pay when you go looking for that next job. Go to medical school and buy a plane.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

I knew what I wanted to study before even applying for College. To date, I have been working for 17 years as an Electronics Engineer. There is more money in other careers but I am stuck as an EE because I like what I do, and I will not change it for more $.

Follow the career that you think you will do good, in terms of performance and enjoyment. Do not choose by expected salary, it does not works, you need to like it to be able to do well.

Good Luck


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Jester1023 said:


> From May to October I travel with my helper to paint the gymnasium floors that I design. I have been blessed with a tallent to draw and design and I cannot believe that I get payed to do a hobby that I love. I have the only hugh school athletic floor in world wide advertising...a sports floor finish manufacturer uses it in advertising. I create 5-7 of these in our busy season, then it's off to do custom site-finished hardwood floors and refinishes. My suggestion is to do what you love and what you are passionate about, then the dough will roll in. I never dreamt, when I was in the worst high school art program that my area had to offer, that I would be doing things with my tallent that no one else is doing.


I helped a guy do that one summer, that was awesome! I really enjoyed helping him....


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Police Officer. Don't recommend it.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

brd556 said:


> Industry or utilities pay great
> and they are always needed.


I couldn't agree more... :thumbs_up


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Over -head Lineman. Love my job!! Your age is a great age to start and i do believe NY has one good pay scale


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

Nurse


----------



## hoyt_hunter007 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm working on my Masters Degree in Fisheries Biology. The field isn't renowned for being crazy lucrative, but who else gets paid to do this...


----------



## Mineisbigger27 (Jan 3, 2012)

I work in higher education at a college in NY. Im the Enviromental Specialist for the university and run the hazardous waste management program, bio safety officer, laser safety officer, cryogenic safety officer and radiation safety officer. Four college degrees, $79,000 in debt at 22 when I graduated with masters degree. 

If I could do it all over I would not choose the environmental field. There is minimal money and few high paying jobs. It's hard to make a career with no jobs. If. I could do it over IT is the way to go money wise..


----------



## FLBoy33 (May 30, 2010)

I am a full time youth minister in a free will baptist church in north florida. I absolutely love my job. There is nothing more fulfilling than doing something that you love and that truly makes a difference in a Childs life. Best job I've ever had!


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

Obviously the OP needs to choose a profession that doesn't require following rules or instructions. This is a general archery discussion forumn and not a "what is your job forumn"


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

forked point said:


> No matter what make sure it is something you enjoy!! Waking up every day and not dreading going to work is worth millions i promise!


If you get nothing else from this thread, take what this man has stated to heart ! 



Whackednstacked said:


> I work at a coal preperation plant as a heavy equipment operator. Money is great, hours are nice (midnight to 8 a.m.) good benifits, insurance, and 3 weeks paid time off every year. But around here if you are gonna make any kind of money and not be a doctor or lawyer you are going to be in the coal industry or gas industry. But its pretty stable, america has to have coal


I'm a Coal Miner, I work long hours in the coal mine, dark, damp/wet, cool & can be dusty . You always know when start time is but never know when you get to go home ! Weekends off is a rare thing... your lucky to get one day off ! Alot of stress, they push you hard & treat you like a slave ! But in this area the pay is top notch unless your a Doctor or Lawyer...etc & the benefits are really good. I hate my job but I'm to old to change jobs now. Your just starting, be mindful of what you pick & like what you pick ! The medical field is a great choice !
Best of luck to you !


----------



## ProngHunter (Dec 17, 2009)

ROSKO P said:


> Obviously the OP needs to choose a profession that doesn't require following rules or instructions. This is a general archery discussion forumn and not a "what is your job forumn"


Obviously your job.....maybe just in general, is being a D*C*. "That" is a job that I would not recommend for you OP'er as this will get you know where in life.

.....as for me,

Work for BNSF Railway as Electronic Technician. Good career path I feel.


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

ROSKO P said:


> Obviously the OP needs to choose a profession that doesn't require following rules or instructions. This is a general archery discussion forumn and not a "what is your job forumn"


Why did you click on this thread if you didn't have anything positive to say:moon:
I guess there is one in every bunch


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm a operator at a water treatment plant 11years now & I love it. Work 7am-3pm mon-fri. No weekends, or holidays. I get 15 paid holidays off a year, 4 weeks vacation & 12 sick & personal days & the pay is great. I didn't go to school for it but my wife's aunt was the head commissioner at the time & asked if I wanted a job,I said heck yeah!!!...lol


Sent from "dumb *******" using "smartphone"


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

Counselors are awesome. You have to follow what's right in your heart. I worked as a manager/ director in the hospitality field and got sick of the BS and everyone always worrying only about the bottom line no matter the hurt it caused. Now I'm starting a hot dog cart business and there is nothing like owning and working for yourself!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I go to school part time studying Mechanical Engineering Technology and work full time for a local archery manufacturer working half assembly and half CNC operator. I also help out part time at the local archery pro shop. I love going to work every day and plan to stay in the archery industry once i have completed my MET studies.


----------



## Brasco (Jul 28, 2011)

A few of my friends have OSHA degrees, love their jobs, and get payed fat wages. Im a welder and machinist by trade, love working with metal but running a lathe can get a bit boring. I own a restaurant that was left to me and my sister from my grandfather, have been working there for 7 years,grandpa passed a couple years ago. I dont know about other fields, but owning your own restaurant isnt all its cracked up to be. Lots of hours, and lots of whining and fighting from the waitresses. Whatever field you choose, stay away from jobs that have a lot of women working together in a confined space!


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Brasco, thats one of the reasons I got out of the military.... Sad, but true...


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Predictive maintenance engineer


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

ER nurse. Work 12 hour shifts and have 4 days off per week. Work every third weekend but it gives me a chance to hunt during the week.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

My son is going through the same thing as the OP right now. I think he finally has chosen Physical Therapist. Physical Therapist ranks high for opportunities and pay, takes 7 years to get your masters.


----------



## gsxrsean (Oct 30, 2011)

Analyst

good pay, great benefits, off for 6m a year. downside I work in the middle east.


----------



## hdsteve69 (Aug 25, 2011)

tbone1980 said:


> Assistant service manager @ Ford dealership. I would stay away from automotive. Too much stress and not enough pay!


I would agree with part of this statement. I am a used car tech for a dealership in denver that sells 5 different car lines so I am pretty busy and make really good money but the stress and bs I put up with is not worth it. I am just getting to an age where I dont feel like making a change so I will stick it out for a while till I can move on, when all my bills are paid off and I owe no one.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm a Cabinet Maker. I love my job but it's a hard living.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

IT consultant. Normal hours, interesting work, and my pay is directly related to how hard I want to work.


----------



## Pigeonfoot (May 12, 2011)

I am an RF Engineer at AT&T.

Have a masters in EE

Regardless of the major you choose take as much math as you could....


----------



## RamboZ7 (Nov 17, 2011)

Go get your RN license... You can go anywhere and can get an associates of nursing in at least two years...So you wont have as much student loans.
Most around KC area start around 22 bucks an hour with full benefits and you can work as much as you want. If you can handle the nasty crap. My wife is, and i would do it too 
just so we could travel and work, but i cant handle the blood and guts........I can skin animals and nasty crap, but needles and people, no thanks.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Director of Information Technology and contract software developer in my spare time. Always had a knack for development and systems so the schooling was easy for me. The pay is great but in this field be prepared to be always learning at a rapid pace. I think when I first started writing code it was VB 3 or 4 and now I’m using C# and Objective C on multiple platforms. Qualified IT people are in demand – also hard to come by in my area.

Good luck!


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

bow-legged said:


> I'm a Cabinet Maker. I love my job but it's a hard living.


You ain't kidding...a hard living. It looks like you do great work. I am the son of a cabinet maker. My pops made the owner a crap ton of money with his talents. I know for a fact that it was Da's talents alone that kept the guy in business...my Dad kept Mom on a pedestal and the shop owner tried to infringe on that. He tried to make Dad work a home show on his wedding anniversary and was a real horse's patoot about the whole thing. Dad left the shop and the guy folded 1 year later. I'm very thankful to Dad for teaching me a great majority of what I know about woodworking. He is now a production foreman at a local wood casket manufacturer.


----------



## Aplatt86 (Dec 1, 2011)

forked point said:


> No matter what make sure it is something you enjoy!! Waking up every day and not dreading going to work is worth millions i promise!


This. 100% this.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

06Bruce said:


> I build tires for cooper tire. Work 12hr shifts on grave yard. It sucks but the money is ok.


Love my Cooper tires!


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Union ironworker


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

OK , I will be the first to admit it .. U.S Postal Worker , will have 28 years in May 2012 , come on 30 ...


----------



## rccub23 (Oct 18, 2009)

man, some of you guys have great jobs.
i am taxidermist. love every minute.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I worked in machine shops and was a ceritified tig welder for 14 years now I work in sales for a portable building company, as well as owne a game call company. I hated working in a factory. Now I love my job as much as you can love a job and as far as working for yourself gose, it's as rewarding as you make it. The more you do for yourself the more you get out of it.


----------



## AK0tA (Nov 8, 2011)

Work is way over rated, Go find yourself a nice fat rich girl with lots of land and owns a liquor store!

I have been a finish carpenter all my life, mostly home improvement and small additions, 6 years ago I saved enough coin to start my own home improvement business and a lawncare/landscaping business. Things went very very well until the economy collapsed then my state changed the laws about the landscaping industry. Sold the landscaping business to a major firm and closed shop on the Home Improvement business for now, we will see what the future holds. Right now I work at as a Librarian and actualy find it to be very cool. I am going back to school and trying to build off my EMT training to get into Nursing or some other aspect of the medical profession. I love Home Improvement however it's a tough living with the weather, economy and major league hours involved.

What ever you do make sure it is something that you enjoy and can grow upon.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Construction Engineering Inspector for roads and bridges.


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

I would stick with the health care industry as your first choice. It's something that is always going to be around and everyone needs it at some time or another. Obviously any health care reforms could impact this, but it's something that all area's need small and large.

As mentioned previously, find something that provides you with satisfaction first and foremost. Every job will have it's up's and downs. But you don't want a job that you hate going too regardless of how much it pays.

I work in the computer technology field and the pay is good, but the stress sucks and if I had to do it over again, I would choose something else.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

I design and test circuit boards for Computer systems. We make our own silicon and all for it. I was in the Navy for 10 years as an Aegis FC. Got out, now I sit around here and train college kids stuff they should have learned in school. I absolutely hate getting up and coming here everyday but its currently paying for my side projects, which I hope one day pay the bills. That's what I'm looking forward to, not dealing with folks that get paid more than I do to do a far less technical job than I do.


----------



## Brasco (Jul 28, 2011)

A buddy of mine worked hard in high school, got scholarships, and finished a petroleum engineering degree in 4.5 years. He was making 90 grand a year when he was 23! Were 27 now, hes probably making over 100. Not too bad for a young guy.


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

hansel said:


> The health care industry is a good choice, I'd go for something like an X-ray tech, or MRI tech if I had to do it all over again. I spent almost 20yrs as an EMT/Firefighter.
> 
> Pick what you are passionate about.


This is good advice. Some of our Radiologist's make more than the doctors. I am in Medical Purchasing myself.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Technical Writer Renewable Energy Field. What ever you pursue think 4 years from now. The medical field is an excellent place right now and (God help us) if the current administration stays for the future as well. No matter what get it done now, don't wait until you are 30 like I did. It's okay to change your mind too. Bust your ass to get the best grades you can since the competition will only get tougher. If you have specific skills (specialized IN DEMAND certs for example) you can do very well......


----------



## hockingcounty (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been a land surveyor for 24 years now and if you enjoy being outdoors year round then you cant ask for a better job,I'm usually some where different every week.surveying for the coal mines in pennsylvania or the steam or sewer tunnels at Osu in Columbus hydrographic surveys on rivers or lakes it's always different your not going to get rich but it pays pretty good and you don't get stuck doing the same thing every day but to get licensed here in Ohio you have to go to school for 4 years and 4 years in the field experience and you can't combine the two.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.516145,-82.379210


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

Norfolk southern rail road I'm in the maintenance department great job if you live in the eastern united states go to nscorp.com see what the offer for you I know they are suppose to hire around three thousand people system wide in 2012


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

In H.S. workin on a dairy farm. Don't get me wrong, it's not a bad job getting covered in crap every night and getting ticked at the cows constantly for doing exactly the opposite of what you want them to do, get to run machinery and my bosses are just like your best friends always right there beside you jokin around, but I'm going to college to get a good education and do what I love. If I can just find out what I want to do. Right now I'm thinking Wildlife Biologist. If anyone has any info on this career could you P.m. me and give me some info and tips on what to study, etc It would be greatly appreciated! But the biggest thing I can say to the O.P. has already been said, for God's sake do what you love to do!


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a bachelor of science in Business Administration, minor in Economics. I went to college with the intention of being an engineer, but ended up going the business route since business always interested me. The business administration degree allowed me to have lots of options after leaving college.

I am currently a Sales Manager covering the midwest region working in corporate America. I work out of my house and can live anywhere in my territory, which is nice. I do travel, some of which is overnight but being at home makes up for it. 

My advice is to pick an area YOU will like, not what someone else likes or necessarily the easiest degree. Have fun while in your in college. Having a job and responsibilities isn't all its cracked up to be  I highly recommend agressively looking for internships, especially when you get to junior and senior years. This can give you decent money and experience that can be valuable when you graduate. Good luck!


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

Apprentice overhead Lineman. Good money, outside all the time and get to use some cool equipment.


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Was a certified mechanic for 18 years. I don't know if I recommend that to anyone. For last 3 1/2 years I have been a subcontractor installing satellite dishes. The pay is 2-3 times as good and the hours are shorter alot of times.


----------



## Up in the tree (Nov 17, 2010)

hansel said:


> The health care industry is a good choice, I'd go for something like an X-ray tech, or MRI tech if I had to do it all over again. I spent almost 20yrs as an EMT/Firefighter.
> 
> Pick what you are passionate about.


How long are the classes for something like a X Ray tech I have heard they are in demand now! I would love to get out of the cold and do something indoors for a change


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

meh. do whatever


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

x ray tech is a great area to look at

*If I were to do it all over again...............Military....20 years and retire, then do what you want.*


----------



## NC Forestry (Mar 11, 2008)

I buy timber and run logging crews. Get to spend all the time outdoors I want. I love my job, but remember its still a job so it has its days. Cant think of any other thing Id rather do. Money isnt bad either. Health care is a good line of work, but if your like me theres no way I could be in a clinic/hospital all day. So just do what makes you happy, not necessarily what your parents want you to do or what you think pays the most.


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

I am a firefighter. It's a great job if you can handle meeting most people on their worst days. 


2011 Elite Pure


----------



## gravediggermtv (Jan 21, 2011)

i run a cemetety and it is a good job..in its own way.being a cemetery the work is self explained but just getting in insures a life long job with a for sure paycheck.money is not that bad.i support my 2 kids and my wife.i have had this job for 10 years and going strong.but its not for everyone.


----------



## Kyfoster11 (Sep 11, 2004)

I work for CSX railroad. I really love my job but if I had it to do over I would've stayed in the medical field and finished x-ray school or went on into physical therapy. Ive always been intriqued with the human body...its and amazing thing.

A friend told me the other day who works in the nuclear medicine department at the hospital...he said "make your money with your mind...not your back" and I agree with that 100%.

ky


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ive got a bachelor's degree in criminology with a minor in sociology. I currently work at a county jail making under $10 an hr and it seems as if there is NOTHING out there for this field at the moment. It's only been 9 months since i graduated but its not looking to promising here in PA for a degree in criminology/criminal justice.


----------



## reflxshtr (Aug 10, 2005)

work in an oil refinery, great pay and great hours. kinda fell into it somehow. 
worked as a flexographic printer for 14 years before they decided to close up and move away, really sucked. but on the flip side I went to college for 2 years and got a degee in Electrical Lineman, although I cant find a job doing that in my area. During college I fell into the refinery job by accident but finished school anyway and took full advantage and received honors 3.92 gpa. Now my refinery job is looking at me because i have a degree and a high gpa and now want to move me up the ladder. Just go to show ya, do your best and always keep your head up, never know whats going to find you. would like to be a lineman but cant complain about what I have. Good luck!


----------



## Top_Pin_TR (Mar 22, 2011)

IT manager. As someone said above, the pay is really good, but you really have to like technology to do this for a career. I'm not a huge tech guy so it can start to feel like a grind many times. That being said, it's stable (15 years and counting), allows my wife to stay home with the kids most days, and allows me to reasonably enjoy the hobbies I have.


----------



## JeffWiley (Mar 8, 2012)

I am a HVAC tech and make $80,000+ a year, but its hard work, and I have been at this for 13 years, worked my way through hard slow times. I want to go work for the railroad. Police officers are an awesome breed, way under paid for what they go through! I agree with most on here, medical field is booming, nurses make more than I do and have twice the time off!


----------



## HOOCH256 (Feb 13, 2012)

I work in the oil field on a Frac crew with Halliburton and I make a fat 6 figures a year but I also average 100hrs per week!!!! If I was smart and got a Bachlor degree I'd become a company rep or engineer for these oil and gas companies cause they make 25k a month and they only work 2 weeks of every month!

But sadly even tho I make a EDIT ton I'm not happy so I'm in the process of trying to become a LEO in Seattle regardless of it being a 50% cut in pay!


Sent from my super duper sweet iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something productive!


----------



## PrimalV (Jan 21, 2012)

Automotive Service Director for an import dealership. Automotive industry for me is very stressful and very time consuming, but in the right position, the money is excellent. A lot of hours and a lot of work but the right place will pay you the right money.Most places for my position are 6 figures.


----------



## Mr.Rigpig (Oct 13, 2006)

I drill oil wells in SE Sask. Work outside, pay is good, good time off, but shift work sucks. LOTS of job opportunities out here.


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

I am a disabled vet.... huh it's got it's perks....... The military was great until I got injured. Now I am a Gardner, dishwasher, dog walker, schoolboy, and a pool boy when the wife wants that, no pool here btw.


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

I read meters for a large power company. Not gonna lie I hate it. I went to college and got a degree in recreation management and got a job with the national forest service but got laid off. That was the best job I could have ever had and still miss it. What ever you decide to do, if you don't love it you will hate it regardless of the money.


----------



## Grantbvfd (Jan 16, 2012)

Journeyman lineman. Best job in the world. Wouldn't do anything else.


----------



## bowhunt-R (Jul 15, 2006)

I.T. Technician for the local high school.


----------



## alphaburner (Jan 28, 2010)

ELECTRICIAN IN UNDERGROUND COAL MINES GOOD PAY BUT ITS HARD WORK. iD GO WITH THE MEDICAL FEILD CAUSE EVERYONE GET SICK.


----------



## HOOCH256 (Feb 13, 2012)

^^whys he yelling????


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm a registered nurse. Love it. I work nights. now before I had my daughter I would get off and go straight to the field. Now we skip day care and of watch her but I only work three nights a week minus any ot. . Now granted you basically do the same job night on night out but different people every night so you can understand how much that can change your job on its self. . i love my job. If you decide on it I recommend getting your bachelors. Here in ks they are talking about requiring it soon. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

JeffWiley said:


> I am a HVAC tech and make $80,000+ a year, but its hard work, and I have been at this for 13 years, worked my way through hard slow times. I want to go work for the railroad. Police officers are an awesome breed, way under paid for what they go through! I agree with most on here, medical field is booming, nurses make more than I do and have twice the time off!


On the money side. Not in the midwest this high pay is usually on the coast

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Full time student right now. Work on a dairy farm when I can. graduate in may so a new job will hopefully be in the future.


----------



## cookie_pse'10 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fire fighter / EMT-I


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Manufacturing Analyst in the Industrial Engineering group for a global oil company. I am called a Nazi, I figure out way to make people do more, for less, cheaper, and faster in the manufacturing industry. Its a cool job as long as you don't give a #[email protected]% what people think of you.


----------



## bradley_ee (Nov 25, 2008)

I am a software engineer. Got my electrical engineering degree, did water treatment for a little over a year(the boiler guys here should be familiar with what I did for them!), then moved back to Iowa and am applying the degree. We do software for offhighway equipment(construction, forestry, ag, etc), so the next time you climb into big green give us a nod.

I would absolutely recommend the engineering field IF you like math and physics. If you don't like math, you are going to have a hard time at it, and probably not enjoy it. Feel free to shoot me a PM if you want more info.


----------



## Octoberjohn (Jan 15, 2012)

I just finished up nursing school. I start in two weeks as an RN. Pretty good money starting out and I will be working 3/12's plus overtime if available. There is a great deal of opportunity out there for nurses.


----------



## getn'lucky (Apr 17, 2010)

Exterminator.......should work on my degree to make more money. But the hours are great for hunting.


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

Law Enforcement here in NJ, 9 more long years till I retire !!!


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I am happy to see you are looking ahead into the future. Many people your age still stand around with their hand out expecting people to give them something. That is one of the major problems with our society at this time. I am a middle school teacher and would not recommend that to anyone at this point in time as there is a huge assault on teachers at the federal and local level at this time. My wife has a degree in x-ray tech and works as an MRI tech. She makes very good money and there is a demand for people in those two fields.


----------



## Craig4791 (Mar 29, 2012)

Electrician in an oil refinery. Great pay for the two year tech degree i have and good benefits. But its a lot of work! i worked over a thousand hours of overtime last year and i am on schedule to do it again this year. I like my job though and it fits me well. Being happy in what you do is the key.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm a Class II operator at a water treatment plant 12 years now. I work 7am-3pm Monday- Friday get a total of 6 weeks of vacation & 15 paid holidays off a year. I love my job & I'm blessed to have it.


Sent from "dumb *******" using "smartphone"


----------



## LanceD (Feb 7, 2011)

Signal specialist for csxt. Love my job. Great pay and benefits.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

Civil engineer here. Stable job, roads always need to be maintained and updated.


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

Athletic admissions for collegiate athletics.


----------



## badguybuster (May 15, 2012)

I am former Army ".....Lead the Way" (if you know what that is, then you know what i did), a civilian police officer for several years, now I am a Farrier/Blacksmith/Horse Trainer. The latter is God's greatest gift to me. Also have an associates degree in business and an associates in accounting.


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

im an under ground coal miner


----------



## stickin em' (Apr 22, 2012)

retail as of right now and it is terrible. working toward a psychology degree


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

I am a technician on ATC equipment. I work on radars, radios, antennas etc.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Medically Retired Correctional Peace officer. I miss the job and my friends.


----------



## soflanut (Nov 28, 2006)

Deputy - worked for Sheriff Office 28yrs. 3 civilian, 25 certified. Enter retirement program 7/1, then up to 5yrs then retirement. One of those love/hate jobs. Many good times, long hours working. Get to see the good side of people but unfortunately the bad side also. Best part is when someone actually says Thank You.


----------



## NordicHunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Beentown said:


> Take your time. Hell, get a "now" job and save the money until you have an idea. Just do something you enjoy and work hard at it. Money will come.


Exactly! Do not pile on any loans until you are sure that this is what you want to do and just as importantly that there are jobs out there. Way too may kids with a Bachelor of Arts in History. Healthcare and Engineering will continue to be strong fields in my opinon.

Personally, I run a Telecom product line for a large Engineering/Manufacturing company.

Good luck.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

I am a shift supervisor for Masrona Specialty Foods. We manufacture the LaPanzanella crackers. I'm in school to get my degree in Industrial Engineering. I worked close (basically a data collector/assistant) with one for 4 years on my previous job. Learned a lot and now am able to use that with the company I am with now and what I have learned in school. I love it! I plan on staying in Engineering and as long as I keep growing with Madrona, I probably won't go anywhere unless the $ offer is much higher or responsibilities are more challenging or I can get a job in the archery or hunting industry.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

2K6S2K said:


> Manufacturing Analyst in the Industrial Engineering group for a global oil company. I am called a Nazi, I figure out way to make people do more, for less, cheaper, and faster in the manufacturing industry. Its a cool job as long as you don't give a #[email protected]% what people think of you.


Hmm, never thought about what I do that way. I usually take the befriend them and make them believe it is for the better of them approach. It has been working great for about 6 years. I like to be involved with the workers. I have actually gotten many ideas from them in the past!


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

I'm a regional VP for a global security company. There are many opportunities in this, often overlooked, field.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I work in IT in the University which I graduated from. We just had a meeting last week and Career Services(the department that finds grads jobs) said that they cannot turn out enough Computer Programmers(I took this) to meet the demand. Also, theres a strong need for Business Management if you are the type of person who can really get it, not a sheep. Health care is always good.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Also a couple things to keep in mind

We have changed the term "refund" to "federal loan surplus" because kids somehow think thats free money they will never pay back

If you look at what you will owe in the end, plan on paying $100 a month for every $10,000 you borrow. A four year degree at an out of state university is running kids about $120,000 right now. Will you be able to get a job doing what you are going to school for making enough money to pay $1200 a month in student loans and still live?

If you want a four year or higher degree, take as many transferable credits as you can at a community college first.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

If I could do it all over again, I would do physical therapy. You are in the medical field which has infinte opportunity, you don't have to work crazy shifts, you make good cash, and you don't really have to work hard.


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

I am a marine structural engineer (Naval Architect - structures) for the Navy (27 years). Degree is in civil engineering. The work is interesting, varied, challenging, frustrating and worth while. You'll earn every dime but the people I work with (Puget Sound Naval Shipyard) are the best - especially the Trades people (i.e. shop people). 

What I would strongly recommend: learn to write, learn to speak, learn to communicate. If you go into engineering..... learn to freehand sketch (take an art course) and learn to lay out (and read) a drawing. Learning to communicate effectively is top priority for any field. If you go into the medical field..... learn spanish. For the next year or so, look around and take care of some of those General Ed. requirements but save some of the General Education requirements for your junior and senior years to take some of the pressure off of the hard courses. 

Another thing: every college instructor/professor has office hours....... USE THOSE OFFICE HOURS. You will learn more in 5 minutes, one on one, with a professor during their office hours than during an entire lecture.

Finally: if you go into the military (particulary the Navy in my case), be aware that when you (if you) finally muster out..... you will be worth your weight in gold to places like naval shipyards (and your major private shipyards). Trust me in this: we have hired quite a number of people right off the ships as they mustered out.


----------



## auburn (Mar 2, 2009)

I work at Topre of america.I rework (weld) rolled stamped steel and aluminum automotive assembly parts that make uni-body frame cars and trucks for honda,toyota,nissian,gm,v.w. and pontiac vibe.If the robots miss weld the parts then I fix them to go on the cars this country relys on to do everything in their lives.I try to think of each part as a car that my family uses and I want nothing but the safest and best for everyone.This may not be the ideal job for you but it's the one that makes me feel like I make a difference in others lives.


----------



## BuzzardRooster (May 12, 2012)

I recently graduated with a BS degre in mechanical engineering...absolutely everything is engineered (in 1 way or another).........I am also part of a family owned/operated convenience store/gas station/hardware ... all I can say about owning your own business is that it is the greatest torture you can imagine and I'm thankful everyday for the experiences from it....I also own longhorn and hereford beef cattle


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Addictions counselor. Not always fun, but always real. Very real.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

out of college..............PGA Tour, mini tours like nike and natiowide tours.......
then did the director of golf thing for years.........left the pga of americal and i am now a sales manager for a 2 store john deere dealership group....
Life has many turns and twists.

I make 60k a year...........not bad, not complaining, but dealling with people everyday, constantly the same stuff and people that come thru our stores (not all, but some) are sooooooooooooooooooooo dam stupid! It drives me crazy dealing with idiots. It makes me want to work in a factory on a line by myself.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

auburn said:


> I work at Topre of america.I rework (weld) rolled stamped steel and aluminum automotive assembly parts that make uni-body frame cars and trucks for honda,toyota,nissian,gm,v.w. and pontiac vibe.If the robots miss weld the parts then I fix them to go on the cars this country relys on to do everything in their lives.I try to think of each part as a car that my family uses and I want nothing but the safest and best for everyone.This may not be the ideal job for you but it's the one that makes me feel like I make a difference in others lives.


hey i lived in cullman and went to college at Wallace State.....lol small world!


----------



## wareagle88 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm AGR in the Alabama Army National Guard. That means that I'm full time active duty military, but for the National Guard. I am currently a Recruiter, and make visits to local high schools and community colleges. I speak to students about opportunities and incentives that the military has to offer. I have just completed my 15th year of active duty.


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

Lab Assistant currently - about to go back to school for medical technology or joining the military and going into PA school.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Plastic Injection Molding Process Tech. I install process and trouble shoot injection molds. 
Load, hot and smelly work.


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, soon after I started my master's in urban planning the real estate market crashed. Now, I am done with it, but am stocking shelves at the local Wal-Mart due to the industry shedding jobs like crazy. I rule!!!


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

I used to be the door gunner on the space shuttle but now, I'm a test pilot of experimental unmanned aircraft.


----------



## nortyl02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Civil engineer


----------



## DUGuy (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm an assistant branch manager for a credit union. The benefits are fantastic, I get about 5 weeks paid vacation a year. I hired in as a teller, been there 10 years now.


----------



## mibowhunter10 (Jul 8, 2012)

i work for north central coop spreading fertilizer and finding nice sheds. get to see great country and meet some great people. wouldnt change it for the world. love to go bow hunter.


----------



## chuckrozasrn (Mar 29, 2009)

Registered nurse 15 yrs!! Er is my favorite!!


----------



## GTSHOOTER (Dec 28, 2005)

paper maker for 13 years. dying industry avoid it at all costs


----------



## nicoga3000 (Aug 2, 2012)

I feel like this is the perfect place to post to help out my measly post count!

I'm a structural engineer - I design water towers. LOOOOOVE my job.


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

I'm a high school biology teacher and I also coach golf and baseball for the school.


----------



## Overbowed (Aug 4, 2012)

Work at a Music store. Money bites but the wife is a teacher so I can afford to work there. Great place to work.


----------



## huntnfish13 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been an Accountant for 10 years. I would HIGHLY recommend going this route. The job is boring, but even in WI where unemployment has been high for the last few years, I have ALWAYS had many options for a job. People will always need an accountant, and the government is getting broker which menas more taxes will be taken and more IRS agents needed. I graduated college and started out making 32,500 in 2003 and just accepted a new poisitiuon last week for $88,500. Income potential is unlimited depending on what you want and then on the side I do 40-50 tax reutrns a year to pay for all my hunting. And it is NOT all math like people say. More about being good at computer programs. My brohter graduated with an accounting degree 2 years go and is already making $50k+ which is VERY good income in WI. I would say the average person in WI makes around 40k for their whole career. Get your Master's degree right away so you can sit for the CPA exam which you need 150 credits for. I am NOT a CPA because I got lazy (which is prob costing me a lotta $ right now) so make sure you do that!I would be happy to help you out

JD


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm 20 and work for a union construction shop 24.50 an an hour Im an operator and the welder

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tman21 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just graduated with a BA in Biology. I'm working for AmeriCorps for 6 months then coaching wrestling this winter, then back to grad school.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Gigolo until last week – then I started this: 

http://www.ogtechllc.com/


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

I am an Engineering Technicain for an electrical engineering consulting company. I design, field stake, and survey overhead and underground distribution lines for electric coops, municipal utilities, and investor-owned utilities.


----------



## echo5echo (Sep 3, 2012)

Private Executive Security / EMT (Currently persuing my Paramedic licensing in PA).


----------



## 4nwtf (May 17, 2009)

I'm an unemployed college graduate who cant't find a job. I was in the pharmaceutical industry (sales) and it is dying thanks to the good ol' goverment. Huge reductions by all the major companies. Most potential employers say that i'm "overqualified" or afraid that I will get a call to go back into pharma and leave them hi and dry. So much fun!!!!!


----------



## ILbigbucks (Sep 20, 2011)

Police Officer for the past 3 years. It is a very rewarding job, you really have to want it tho. Long hours and you dont deal with honest hard working people........lol


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

HP Software Sales.... sitting behind a desk all day...... not what its cracked up to be


----------



## wolf0503 (Sep 18, 2012)

For all of those with jobs now be glad you have them unemployment sucks big time.


----------



## CILhunter (Jul 22, 2011)

wolf0503 said:


> For all of those with jobs now be glad you have them unemployment sucks big time.


Chicago sucks. Very sorry for your situation. We are starting to see a few more jobs downstate. What did you do before you lost your job?


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

I am a teacher of 25 years. Stay away from it for now. It was fun early on but all of the cuts and public bashing are killing us. It is still rewarding but I am bringing home what I made in 1996. Not a single thing I purchase has a price from 96! Just found out that with the new retirement system I have to work another 14 years! Then if I pass away before then, my kids don't even get the benfits. 
Find something you like, jump around for a bit. Try getting into politics! You can vote for your own health care and salary packages!


----------



## ashmass (Nov 24, 2010)

These guys that are suggesting med fields like nuclear medicine, dentist, etc are shooting straight. Your best bet for a secure future.


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

I have the best job security in the world. Computer Systems Admin for a hospital. Med field and IT. Two of the best industries to be in right now. Amazing benefits, full pension, 8-4 with weekends off, and its a small hospital, so everyone knows everyone and its relaxed without a corporate feel. 

I suggest IT or med field. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolf0503 (Sep 18, 2012)

CILhunter said:


> Chicago sucks. Very sorry for your situation. We are starting to see a few more jobs downstate. What did you do before you lost your job?


I worked for a minor University in the Financial Aid department. Good maybe it will be the filter up idea.


----------



## WMI BOWHUNTER (Jul 16, 2010)

i work for a archery company now. I monitor internet sites like AT, facebook, and a few others. I look for info regarding positive and negative comments, which helps the customer service dept etc.....
Sometimes engineering is getting a email from me about possible problems. It's actually a pretty fun job. Often i'm on here in another sign on name pumping up the brand. The nice thing is that I really believe that what i shoot is a top notch bow and company behind it.


----------



## paulanaussie (Jul 30, 2008)

started work at an ice rink in Liverpool NSW Australia.


----------



## meatsmith (Sep 24, 2012)

Self employed by many trades, part time in all equals full time work. 

Gunsmith
Custom firearm manufacturer
Custom ammunition manufacturer
Commercial bullet caster
Butcher (hence the "meatsmith" username)
Trapper (animal damage control and fur harvester)

A lot of what I do is seasonal. I have a pretty steady flow of income, as when one thing dies off another takes its place. Everything has its peak and pit. I just ride the wave. It also helps me manage my ADD.


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

ILbigbucks said:


> Police Officer for the past 3 years. It is a very rewarding job, you really have to want it tho. Long hours and you dont deal with honest hard working people........lol


I am thinking a few people you have pulled over might fit that description of "honest hard working people" since everybody seems to speed at one time or another..lol.


Anyways, small business owner here. I make my own retirement plan and wont have to depend on the Government saving that hard earned money for me when I get old.


----------



## madzx2 (Nov 18, 2008)

I work at a company called northwire, we make electrical cables for government and medical companies.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

